# Fantasy Officer Team. (Massachusetts)



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

As we have Fantasy Baseball, Fantasy Basketball.

I was wondering for "Fantasy Law Enforcement Officer Team", who would you pick.

I am writing an article on for Dave Cataldo (BPD district E-5) and I've talked to some officers there, and if there was any question on "Fantasy cops" Dave would be first pick.

Here are the qualites that I gathered that Dave has shown:

1) Dependable
2) Reliable
3) Sharp
4) Experienced / Streetwise
5) Positive Attitude
6) Team Player
7) Will show up even when not on his call. (Just in case help is needed)
8) Very good with people, good social skills
9) Very adaptive to unpredictable situations
10) Concerned about other 

I can't believe that he has 10 "qualities" and the #1 pick for many officers at E-5.

I was wondering if there are any outstanding officers in your station that you would want for backup.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Fantast Officer Team. (Massachusetts)*

Plus he has the biggest patch and badge collection and he doesn't give a crap who whines when he sells his stuff. Good guy all around


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Fantast Officer Team. (Massachusetts)*

As far as backup, when the shit hits the fan I dont care what station they're from as long as they get there! lol

My station has a great bunch of officers who I trust with my life and safety and vice-versa. I wont name any of them on a public forum (obvious reasons) but trust me they would never let a fellow officer down.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

robinlow said:


> As we have Fantasy Baseball, Fantasy Basketball.
> 
> I was wondering for "Fantasy Law Enforcement Officer Team", who would you pick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I vote for me because i have a huge ego and need more of a boost.....well according to my wife.


----------

